

Ask HN: One Book to read on software architecture - sourabh86

Wanted to learn software architecture from a newbie&#x27;s perspective. Any recommendations?
======
joeclef
You could check out the Architecture of Open Source Applications
([http://aosabook.org/en/index.html](http://aosabook.org/en/index.html))

~~~
sourabh86
Is it actually what it says? A few reviews on amazon say that the description
is misleading.

------
rakeshmenon
Code Complete - by Steve McConnell

